# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > U2 >  New U2 clade in Europe

## Fire Haired14

I've been doing a lot of work on European mtDNA lately. And I just discovered a new type of U2 in Europe.

A New Type of U2 in Europe

For now I'll refer to this U2 clade as U2f. Only four example exist: Two from Neolithic Hungary and two from modern Bulgaria.

No one has squenced a full U2f mito genome so there's no way to know for sure how it relates to other forms of U2. Because it carries the 152C mutation I think it belonged to U2c'd'e. If so it is a relative to the two other West Eurasian U2 clades: U2d and U2e.

----------

